# Why strategists are clueless about the year-end outlook for stocks.



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2020)

Why stock-market strategists have never been more confused in June about the year-end outlook for equities
					

It has been the best of times and the worst of times for U.S. equity benchmarks over the past two quarters, and that is, perhaps, why Wall Street analysts...




					www.marketwatch.com
				



First of all, what a great cover picture. 





Gold is currently $1785.38 an ounce and on the rise apparently.








						Gold prices power to 8.5-yr high, much more upside likely
					

Senior Technical Analyst Jim Wyckoff prepares investors with an overview of how the markets opened and closed. What moved metal prices? How do the technicals look? By looking at important developments



					www.kitco.com


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik (Jul 1, 2020)

The current financial situation seems like a Wylie Coyote moment, where he's stepped off a cliff without realizing it so he doesn't fall.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 2, 2020)

Capitalism has changed.  The Federal Reserve is now essentially as an important part of the economy as the consumer.

It's taking equity and bond markets a while to adjust to Capitalism 2.0.





__





						American Capitalism has Officially Changed
					

In short, we now have a Federal Reserve that is an ongoing, active, aggressive, and very influential participant in our economic system.  https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-fed-is-going-to-buy-etfs-what-does-it-mean-2020-03-23  While some of the lessons from the Meltdown remain unlearned, ONE...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## the other mike (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not buying it. Pun intended.
They've been sounding the hyperinflation alarms forever.








						Gold Prices Are Soaring To The Moon. Here’s Why.
					

The precious metal, gold, is likely to reach a major milestone.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Capitalism has changed.  The Federal Reserve is now essentially as an important part of the economy as the consumer.
> 
> It's taking equity and bond markets a while to adjust to Capitalism 2.0.
> 
> ...


There’s a word that might be applicable. Fascism.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 8, 2020)

UBS looking at what happens after gold price breaks $1,800
					

Kitco News' general-interest stories takes a look at what is making headlines in the marketplace and how that is impacting precious metals prices



					www.kitco.com


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 8, 2020)

gipper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalism has changed.  The Federal Reserve is now essentially as an important part of the economy as the consumer.
> ...


Well, it all lies along a continuum.  But there are clearly some familiar smells here.


----------

